# Breeder Mentor, How to Find One?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Everyone needs help- I'd suggest you reach out to your breeder first, since she knows you, and offer to bathe or clean kennels or whatever.. and start going to shows to bathe and hold dogs. Depending on where you are, handlers often advertise for help for certain clusters. Be a sponge.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Start with your breeder.... and or get an idea of who to contact from your breeder. 

I'd look around to see if there's active golden people nearby who could point you in the right direction. I did a quick google to see who is out that way close to Vermont - and I see Kara @ Sunkissed is not far. And I think she used to be a GRF member???? Seemed very nice.

There was somebody else on this forum (I don't know if she's still active on this forum) who was in the same position as you a couple years ago. That was wanting to get started somewhere. 

In her case, she was looking for a show puppy too, but she got in touch with my Bertie's breeder and I was so happy to see how much Carol helped and guided her right there at the start. I think my dog's breeder helped open a lot of doors for her. She has a show pup now and I believe is learning from a number of people. 

Other people I know of - they got their start through connections. The husband is/was a teacher at a college and one of his students is a pro handler for goldens. She helped connect him and his wife with a breeder + another pro handler type couple. 

The wife got a show pup - and the pro handlers were the ones closely teaching them everything about grooming and handling. And the wife also did work for other pro handlers, learning from them too. A lot of the time they need gophers who help run dogs back and forth between setups and rings, hold dogs between classes, potty dogs, bathe and dry dogs - things like that. 

Anyways - would suggest making contacts and reaching out now, getting started now, etc... because there can be a long learning curve sometimes and getting your feet wet in showing dogs will help you sort out whether you want to do this. I hate to point this out but a lot of people get very excited about showing dogs and just doing all of that for the rest of their life.... and they get discouraged or lose interest after a handful of shows.

I know somebody who bought an old dryer from me who was all excited about becoming a grooming/handling partner for a breeder. And she had her first show pup and everything all super charged and excited... but she lost interest after a few shows. Her dog is being professional handled now.

Other thing is keep in mind that it is the breed. The owner handlers that I know of who make it and/or are mondo successful right from the start.... these people are surrounded by pro handlers at shows. That's pros closely helping and teaching them. 

Other breeds - I literally know people through training club or handling who I'm not kidding, did not even have to buy grooming supplies, setups or anything. 

One person purchased a Tibetan mastiff pup and took a few handling classes with him.... and without telling the teacher, she entered him in his first big show right off... and he won best of breed. And he kept winning. 

I talked to her about how she did it - and she laughed about just taking him to a "u groom" shop the day or two before the show. Getting him bathed, trimming up the feet and ears a little using supplies from the shop, and that was it. She had his breeders helping her with grooming (teaching her how to trim feet, etc), but really she did it all on her own. <= And lot of that is that breed like a lot out there may have fewer pro handlers to compete against. This means the degree of competition is lower. If you have a nice dog and you are confident enough, you can do it pretty easy. 

Otherwise with goldens, what you may find is the most active show breeders out there have not been inside the show ring for years, if at all. They may help you with the grooming stuff, but depending on who's who - you still need to make contacts with pro handlers and learn from them to be successful.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Megora said:


> Start with your breeder.... and or get an idea of who to contact from your breeder.
> 
> 
> Otherwise with goldens, what you may find is the most active show breeders out there have not been inside the show ring for years, if at all. They may help you with the grooming stuff, but depending on who's who - you still need to make contacts with pro handlers and learn from them to be successful.


Thank you for the advice, Robin & Kate!

My breeder is out in western NY and we are north of Albany, NY, about a 4.5 hour drive one-way. She has been a great resource as far as educating me about the breed, grooming, training etc. but I am thinking that I should reach out to breeders in my area just for the sake of convenience, driving up on weekends or after work to help. Obviously being able to learn how to groom in person. Of course I will reach out to her to see if she can connect me with golden people here.

I have a couple of breeders in mind, within an hours drive that I am thinking of introducing myself to. All are active in showing currently. I guess I just don't know what to say? I want them to know I am serious and responsible and eager to learn. 

How/where can I find a list of shows in my area? Capital district area of NY is where I am from and is an easy drive. I am currently living outside of Burlington, VT so any shows in those relative areas would be convenient, although I would travel elsewhere too. I'm a people-person and would have a blast just talking to the pros.

The Green Mountain Golden Retriever Club was just dissolved, if I am correct, otherwise I would join. 

Like anything else I expect this is not for everyone. I have been thinking of getting involved for years and I think now is the time to finally get going.

My current puppy, Denver is not a show prospect, although he is conformation bred he was sold on limited reg. Perhaps a few years down the road after I knew I wanted to commit to the sport and continue showing I would purchase a show-quality pup and go from there. I just want to be fully prepared and knowledgable about it all before I reach that point.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Emmdenn said:


> I have a couple of breeders in mind, within an hours drive that I am thinking of introducing myself to. All are active in showing currently. I guess I just don't know what to say? I want them to know I am serious and responsible and eager to learn.
> 
> How/where can I find a list of shows in my area?


So, say 'I want to have a show dog someday, and I want to get my feet wet on the front end. I am willing to work, follow direction, etc.. my own dog is not a candidate, so I need to know who's who and how to maneuver @ shows before I get a show puppy!"
and infodog.com /show by state. It'll take you a bit to figure the site out, but the shows are listed by day, and just play around there learning how the site works. Most shows are on there. 
Good luck!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi  Kara from SunKissed here, past President of the now dissolved Green Mountain Golden Retriever Club. I'd be happy to speak with you! Feel free to send a message here or email me.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

SunGold said:


> Hi  Kara from SunKissed here, past President of the now dissolved Green Mountain Golden Retriever Club. I'd be happy to speak with you! Feel free to send a message here or email me.


PM'd you


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Take your puppy to a good handing class or few different ones even if you don't plan to show him. You should get to meet a range of people there, and make some friends/ network. Sometimes people from other breeds can be helpful too.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

So, the local breeders I reached out to both said they were no longer showing..just breeding 1-2 times per year. To be honest they seemed a little cold in their responses and did not offer any advice. One responded to my relatively detailed and nice email "not at this time. good luck" 

I am disappointed, however Denver starts Obedience II at a new training facility, and the trainer/owner breeds golden retrievers and competes mainly in agility. She may also be a good resource even though she is not really active in conformation. Hopefully she can at least offer me some grooming pointers, which is more than the other breeders were willing to do. 

I am planning on attending a some shows up near Burlington VT, I hope to be able to make some connections there, as well as some shows in Albany NY and Springfield MA over the summer.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would be happy to meet you, and introduce you to the crew ringside at Springfield. 



Emmdenn said:


> So, the local breeders I reached out to both said they were no longer showing..just breeding 1-2 times per year. To be honest they seemed a little cold in their responses and did not offer any advice. One responded to my relatively detailed and nice email "not at this time. good luck"
> 
> I am disappointed, however Denver starts Obedience II at a new training facility, and the trainer/owner breeds golden retrievers and competes mainly in agility. She may also be a good resource even though she is not really active in conformation. Hopefully she can at least offer me some grooming pointers, which is more than the other breeders were willing to do.
> 
> I am planning on attending a some shows up near Burlington VT, I hope to be able to make some connections there, as well as some shows in Albany NY and Springfield MA over the summer.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Ljilly28 said:


> I would be happy to meet you, and introduce you to the crew ringside at Springfield.


That would be so amazingly kind! Will you be at the show this coming Saturday (20th)? I am planning on driving down with my sister for the day, unless Sunday is the better day? I'm not sure how to read the show schedule so I don't know what day would be better? ( I am such a newbie  )


----------

